

So, Germany wants to know the secret sauce that makes Google successful - omnibrain
https://plus.google.com/+ChristianKurzke/posts/WdnM7nwGGUa

======
sidcool
One of the secret sauces, I believe, is the American capitalism culture.
Seriously.

